# Assuming psychiatrist?



## AnxietyGirlx (Feb 26, 2011)

So I went today to see a psychiatrist. It lasted for about an hour of questions.

It's been bothering me that I wasn't sure if he was just being funny or just assuming.

-First initial interaction, he told me to stop fiddling with my fingers. It made him "anxious" and told me to put my bag down, then he started doing breathing exercises with me. We had to do this three separate times during the hour.

-He kept reminding me to stop fiddling with my fingers and said "humor me" by doing the same breathing exercises just so I can do something else by placing my hands on my knees instead. 

-He pointed that I had a red mark on my hand. I said it was a bite. He asked if I bit myself ??? I said a bug bite. So he said "Oh okay that makes sense, a mosquito bite."

-When I said that at home, I stay in bed a lot, I read, and I surf the internet and watch YouTube vids, he automatically said that I'm like a modern-day couch potato that doesn't look like one because I happen to be too skinny for that.

-When he asked which YT vids I watch, he then asked what kind of gossip channels I'm into. I mentioned entertainment category, not celebrity gossip. 

-He asked if I hear voices or think people coming out to get me. I said nope. Then he started circling his index finger near his head and made a cucko whistle sound, he said "Okay, so you're not crazy-crazy."

-He assumed that I miss being where my parents are from, and asked if I feel like I have more in common with the people from their country, and if I ever had a language barrier.

-He asked me the date today. I said August 3. Then he asked "What year?"

-I said I've been depressed for a really long time. He said that depression runs in families, so he said most likely my mother has depression as well. I said no...

-Runaround questions like "Have you ever been employed?" -Nope "When was your last job?" -Babysitting when I was 15 years old...

-Have you ever had a relationship, had any boyfriends? -No... "When was your last relationship?" -I had a best friend in elementary...



Am I just overthinking this? Oh well, at least it wasn't boring.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Guy sounds like unhelpful an idiot. Find another doc. It takes awhile to find a competent psychiatrist. I've probably been through about 20 of them. I find that I usually know more about depression and anxiety than they do.


----------



## Invisigirl (Oct 11, 2011)

AnxietyGirlx said:


> First initial interaction, he told me to stop fiddling with my fingers. It made him "anxious"


It sounds like the psychiatrist needs a psychiatrist. :roll


----------



## AnxietyGirlx (Feb 26, 2011)

Haha - I agree!


----------



## Esugi78 (Jun 9, 2013)

This sounds weird to be honest... I thought on the first few sessions they need to try and know about you and your background, guy seems to be jumping at conclusions when he's supposed to try and find out some facts... my concern would be that he'd continue doing this, drawing up conclusions at a later date when he doesn't enough info and just conjured up answers out of statistics... yeah I'd say dump him and find another too


----------



## AnxietyGirlx (Feb 26, 2011)

Alright, I thought I was just overthinking the interview interrogation, but it's getting clearer now that this psychiatrist isn't good at all. Another thing he jumped to conclusion on was my religion. He didn't even ask if I'm Christian, he just presumed that I'm Catholic. I corrected him, like most other answers he'd given me about myself. So Monday I'll make that phone call and asked to be switched. I feel more relieved now that I won't return to that aggressive, presumptuous psychiatrist who made me feel more self-conscious that I was making him anxious. I've been told that psychiatrists have to seek therapy themselves!


Thank you guys for helping me realize this.



Additional: I should also mention he labeled me as a "lonely girl" and once I start respecting my body, by showering every morning once out of bed, I should be able to start a relationship, as in finding a boyfriend. I'm not sure if this should strike me as odd or helpful. I never mentioned that I was lonely or seeking a relationship.


----------



## TheSilentWhovian (Aug 1, 2013)

What?! Good for you for ditching him! He sounds like a complete douche! Not all psychiatrists/psychologists/therapists are like that so don't be disheartened, as I know I would be. My therapist understands that I have 'behaviours' such as playing with my fingers when I'm anxious. Seeing as my anxiety is the reason why I'm in therapy, it would be dumb of her to think otherwise. Your therapist should have known also. Good luck with your new therapist


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

You should do a rating for how your visit was if you haven't. You may save a soul or two from that trauma.


----------



## Overthinker80 (Jun 19, 2013)

AnxietyGirlx said:


> So I went today to see a psychiatrist. It lasted for about an hour of questions.
> 
> It's been bothering me that I wasn't sure if he was just being funny or just assuming.
> 
> ...


Jeez, pardon my french but this guy sounds like a HUGE ****ing *******.

Some of the worst things he said IMO:

"you are a modern day couch potato" (basically just straight up insults you, even if couch potato is about the mildest insult you can think, still is one)

the hearing voices part and making the crazy motion

assuming you might not know what year it is

asking if you bit yourself

This is the exact kind of person who should NOT EVER be a therapist.

Kind of reminds my of a psychiatrist I had when I had worse social anxiety.

I said that I thought certain people were talking about me and staring at me and then he said "so do you think that they follow you around in a car while you are driving?"

And when I said "no, I'm not crazy" he just smiled like an *******.

Doctors thinking they are completely superior to their patients in every way and making them feel like they are crazy.


----------



## ty20126 (May 9, 2013)

yeah this guy sounds like a tool. No good for anyone to be seeing him with him acting like that.

He's obviously not sensitive to your concerns or you in general.

Glad you decided to ditch him. You'll find someone better to work with.


----------

